# Car wrecked in front... need help finding body kit!!



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Well tonight at work, one of my employees backed into my baby. Smashed out my whole grill, screwed the bumper all up, and even messed up my hood latch. So.... her insurance is covering it all and covering to have the whole front clip painted to make it all match and all..... so I'ma throw on a front nose and pay the difference between the price of that and the factory bumper. So now I need to know where I can get either an extreme, drift, or r34 front nose of good quality for a good price. Don't want any cheap ass front nose that'll be a pain to install.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

oh btw got a 98 200sx SE


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

also.... what about this r34 from GTP??? It any good? And also does that include the front grill air dam? And what's the blue class fiberglass??

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=4576


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GTP = not that great quality.

but if you seriously want it i can get it for cheaper than their price

if u want i prefer you get the VIS omega if you really like that style.

it stong and steady and look really good. may be a tad more expensive but it sure worth it and already comes with a grill.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *GTP = not that great quality.
> 
> but if you seriously want it i can get it for cheaper than their price
> 
> ...


I'm not too big on the omega kit. I saw it on an altima of the same gen as my 200sx and I just don't like the way it makes the car look boxy.... to me the r34 kit seems as if it would make it look more sleek and vicious =D
Price doesn't matter much. Insurance is going to pay to have it all fixed and I'm just going to get the kit and pay the difference (aftermarket - stock $$$). 

I'm really stuck on that r34 front setup though. I want that grill and all so if you can get me that setup made of better quality, then gimme a yell and I'll buy from you if the price is right.


Also... anyone here know where I can find a pic of the r34 front setup on a 200sx? I'm searching the net now for one but not having any luck .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the kit on the GTP site is the omega.

if you really really like that i can get the same thing but with VIS but a better quality.

i can get u the R33 front end but no R34 front end because the " R34 " front end for the 200sx/sentra is the omega.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

about the same as










but if you really want the GTP kit i can get it.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, I'm interested. Gimme some prices on that omega setup if it includes the grill/air dam. Cause I need a grill too. This would be all in one package hehe. I want quality though.... I'm not looking to rack up an expensive install bill past what the insurance is going to pay for the stock replacement.


Also.....can you give me some prices on this front nose (good quality) and that front air dam both together? Also maybe even some prices on the urethane ones if possible. Thx again.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i sent you a pm with cost and stuff

the omega front set up comes with that grill as a 1 peice and it is made by VIS one of the better companies for fiberglass products.

the side skirtsin the picture are not omega but are the GTR polyurethane and the rear is a custom molded stillen rear valance lip


----------



## 02octaneGXE (Aug 1, 2003)

hey LaRon. i have the r33 front bumper. the one on the white car pictured above. i have picks if you want them. its brand new and sitting in my basement. it was ordered by mistake and im stuck with it. I don't want to move in here and undercut LIUSPEED if you guys have already made a deal but just so you are aware I'm trying to sell it for $125 plus shipping. later guys


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

02 octane is it made for the 95-99 sentra? or is it for the newer models?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If this is going to turn into a for-sale thread, it's going to get locked. Take the sales to PM please.


----------

